# Extra Ammunition for your CCW



## alucard (Mar 4, 2007)

I was just curious about how much ammunition, one carries with him or her (I don't have an CCW licence)? An extra magazine or speedloader? Or just what you have loaded in the firearm?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

When I carry a semi-auto, just what is in the gun. If I have a revolver with me I'll carry a couple speed strips.

I've always got a pocket gun to back up the primary carry piece.:smt023


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

However much you want.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I normally carry one spare magazine. Open top mag carrier behind the weak hip.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

.45 auto - 1 spare mag
.38 snubby - 1 speed strip
Kel-Tec .32 - no extra ammo.

That sounds like the reverse of what I need, no? With a .45, I'm less likely to need extra ammo than with a .32. But, the only reason I carry a .32 is because I can't carry something bigger. If I had room for extra .32 ammo, I'd take the .38 snubby, and if I had room for more .38 ammo, I'd take the .45.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I allways carry one reload. Its a bit odd that if I carry a 12 round .40 cal I carry a spare mag totaling 24 rounds. If I carry a 6 shot revolver I carry 6 spare rounds.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Typically one reload


----------



## Twolf (Jun 20, 2007)

I just load the max in my mag, my CC gun holds 10 rounds of 9mm. I don't think I'm gonna need more then that if I put most of the shots in the right place.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

two spare reloads for whatever i'm carrying. i have that whole paranoia thing going on...........


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

I figure, if I walk down the street with no weapon,well,not too good. If I have a fully loaded weapon,(which I do) super! I guess one can never be too cautious.But if you let loose with just one round, right or wrong, you got some answerin ta dne or two clips + a back up, a running gun battle? Possible,I guess. A cwp is for the old 'in yer face' need. I carry for comfort as well. Just my opinion.


----------

